# Hello New to forum



## IR_Bender (Jul 30, 2010)

I know this is probably the Wrong section but Here goes. I am looking to build a moss wall as a new project . I have the netting, suction cups, and fishing line. Only thing I am missing is the moss. I will be in Southlake for a couple days around the 1st and 11th of the month and would like to know where to go to get the moss and what types you think would be pretty and appropriate for a river tank. Cost is not the biggest factor but any scoops on where I can get a deal would be nice. The tank is a river tank showcasing hillstream loaches. Any questions comments or concerns fell free to contact me or post.

Thanks,
Bender


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm down in Dallas and have a bag of Christmas/Weeping moss that I've used to make moss walls successfully. My tanks have suffered from my focus on a new business venture, but I'm sure they're still worth seeing too.  I think the weekend is pretty open. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: IR Bender Glad to meet you! I hope you can come to our August meeting. You'll meet a lot of nice people there.


----------

